# No Man's Sky



## Cyberghost (Apr 14, 2016)

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/275850/header.jpg?t=1460389388​
Inspired by the adventure and imagination that we love from classic science-fiction, No Man's Sky presents you with a galaxy to explore, filled with unique planets and lifeforms, and constant danger and action. 

In No Man's Sky, every star is the light of a distant sun, each orbited by planets filled with life, and you can go to any of them you choose. Fly smoothly from deep space to planetary surfaces, with no loading screens, and no limits. In this infinite procedurally generated universe, you'll discover places and creatures that no other players have seen before - and perhaps never will again.

*Embark on an epic voyage*
At the centre of the galaxy lies a irresistible pulse which draws you on a journey towards it to learn the true nature of the cosmos. But, facing hostile creatures and fierce pirates, you'll know that death comes at a cost, and survival will be down to the choices you make over how you upgrade your ship, your weapon and suit.

*Find your own destiny*
Your voyage through No Man's Sky is up to you. Will you be a fighter, preying on the weak and taking their riches, or taking out pirates for their bounties? Power is yours if you upgrade your ship for speed and weaponry. 
Or a trader? Find rich resources on forgotten worlds and exploit them for the highest prices. Invest in more cargo space and you'll reap huge rewards. 

Or perhaps an explorer? Go beyond the known frontier and discover places and things that no one has ever seen before. Upgrade your engines to jump ever farther, and strengthen your suit for survival in toxic environments that would kill the unwary.

*Share your journey*
The galaxy is a living, breathing place. Trade convoys travel between stars, factions vie for territory, pirates hunt the unwary, and the police are ever watching. Every other player lives in the same galaxy, and you can choose to share your discoveries with them on a map that spans known space. Perhaps you will see the results of their actions as well as your own...

*System Requirements*

*MINIMUM:* 
OS: Windows 7 
Processor: Intel Core i3 
Memory: 8 GB RAM 
Graphics: nVidia GTX 480 
Storage: 10 GB available space

Source: STEAM


​


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2016)

I am afraid its going to be monotonous. Same thing on every world, I hope this doesn't happen though.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 17, 2016)

Is this that Sony space game which has  been in the making for a long timr?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> Is this that Sony space game which has  been in the making for a long timr?


Its not Sony's. Sony tried to give support to these people but they refused and so its a independent game which was also shown during PS4 expo which might have confused you. Sony has 0 part in development process of the game though.


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2016)

*forum.digit.in/gamerz/185814-no-man-s-sky-vast-game-crafted-algorithms.html


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 19, 2016)

​


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 29, 2016)

​
No Man’s Sky has no story, you have to make your own


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2016)

i don't know how much time it will take to complete the game as it is open world and also has Procedural generation gameplay.

_Core to No Man's Sky is that its virtual universe, including the stars, planets, lifeforms, ecosystems, and the behavior of the space-bound factions are all created through procedural generation using deterministic algorithms and random number generators. A single seed number is used to create these features via mathematical computation thus eliminating the need to create each of these features by hand. This enables the game to have a massively open nature: Hello Games has estimated that with their *64-bit seed number*, their virtual universe includes over* 18 Quintilian planets.* Hello Games had originally planned to use a 32-bit seed number, which would have generated around *4.3 billion worlds*, but decided to use the 64-bit number to demonstrate the scalability of their game, and partially in response to online forum comments that doubted that Hello Games could deliver a game of that size_

_Because of the size of this universe, Hello Games estimates that more than 99.9% of the planets will never be explored by players, and that the likelihood of meeting another player through chance encounters is nearly zero_


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 14, 2016)

​


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2016)

I prefer SP games anyway so not gonna be bothered if I can't encounter random people. But the problem will be for the players who want to complete the game 100%.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Hrishi (Aug 18, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I prefer SP games anyway so not gonna be bothered if I can't encounter random people. But the problem will be for the players who want to complete the game 100%.


Oh Boy! (100%) 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2016)

I think the developers should add mod support to give the game some life.

The game is too monotonous right now.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> i don't know how much time it will take to complete the game as it is open world and also has Procedural generation gameplay.
> 
> _Core to No Man's Sky is that its virtual universe, including the stars, planets, lifeforms, ecosystems, and the behavior of the space-bound factions are all created through procedural generation using deterministic algorithms and random number generators. A single seed number is used to create these features via mathematical computation thus eliminating the need to create each of these features by hand. This enables the game to have a massively open nature: Hello Games has estimated that with their *64-bit seed number*, their virtual universe includes over* 18 Quintilian planets.* Hello Games had originally planned to use a 32-bit seed number, which would have generated around *4.3 billion worlds*, but decided to use the 64-bit number to demonstrate the scalability of their game, and partially in response to online forum comments that doubted that Hello Games could deliver a game of that size_
> 
> _Because of the size of this universe, Hello Games estimates that more than 99.9% of the planets will never be explored by players, and that the likelihood of meeting another player through chance encounters is nearly zero_



how does one confirm these "facts"?

- - - Updated - - -

and they dont even have MP. how does the question of meeting another player come into the play?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2016)

Actually MP was planned but not implemented somewhere down the line.

There was a pic on reddit where people showed that No Man's Sky boxes had "Online Play" hidden behind stickers.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Actually MP was planned but not implemented somewhere down the line.
> 
> There was a pic on reddit where people showed that No Man's Sky boxes had "Online Play" hidden behind stickers.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



thats all okay and i am aware of it. 

what i'm doing is calling their bullsh!t. saying "we did not implement MP because we have over 18 Quintilian planets and the probability of two players meeting is near zero" is a bullsh!t excuse of just not implementing MP in the first place. They did not implement MP in spite of saying that the final game would have MP. 

Also, No Man's Sky creator walks back 'no paid DLC' statement | PC Game


> You may have heard recently that all future updates to No Man's Sky will be absolutely free. “We do want to add a ton of features, like we've just discussed: Freighters, bases, these type of things. But we want to do it for free,” Hello Games boss Sean Murray told Red Bull last week. “You've paid for the game, so you should get this stuff without paying even more money. So no, there will be no paid DLC, just patches."
> 
> Yesterday, however, Murray walked back those remarks very slightly in an interview with the Daily Star. He told the site that he was “perhaps naive” when he ruled paid DLC out completely, adding that it could happen if “maybe in the future there’s some reason why we just couldn’t possibly afford to do a certain feature without charging for it.”



bullsh!t is just bullsh!t

- - - Updated - - -

PS: i am not even going to play this game let alone buy it, so consider my words above as just rant, albeit the truth.


----------



## Akira (Aug 18, 2016)

This game isn't worth 60 bucks. It rapidly loses its shine over the first 6-8 hours. That is, of course, if you can run it on your PC. The same damn thing over and over. Glitches, buggy UI, repetitive gameplay, no unique content(procedural generation means crap when you can see how its generated; you can easily spot different animals and plants once you are familiar with them). If you are into survival minecraft like games, go ahead. 

Everyone else can wait an year or two and buy it on a Steam sale. What a disappointment.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2016)

Akira said:


> This game isn't worth 60 bucks. It rapidly loses its shine over the first 6-8 hours. That is, of course, if you can run it on your PC. The same damn thing over and over. Glitches, buggy UI, repetitive gameplay, no unique content(procedural generation means crap when you can see how its generated; you can easily spot different animals and plants once you are familiar with them). If you are into survival minecraft like games, go ahead.
> 
> Everyone else can wait an year or two and buy it on a Steam sale. What a disappointment.



exactly. 

not even a proper RPG.

the same fooking thing over and and over and over and over again. 

*i.ytimg.com/vi/g3r9nIjqfjs/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 19, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> That's all okay and i am aware of it.
> 
> what i'm doing is calling their bullsh!t. saying "we did not implement MP because we have over 18 Quintilian planets and the probability of two players meeting is near zero" is a bullsh!t excuse of just not implementing MP in the first place. They did not implement MP in spite of saying that the final game would have MP.
> 
> ...



I think, somwhere between "If I save 2 Rs a day, I will be able to buy "Wolfenstein" next Diwali" and "1800 Rs worth of game does not offer me an intelligibly prolific content, hence is bullsh!t" 

We all grew up.


----------



## icebags (Aug 19, 2016)

^ you need a piggy bank.


----------



## 007 (Sep 3, 2016)

I just tried the ahem version now before I throw in my money when it goes 95% off  on Steam sales (yeah that's how much I feel it is worth), played for a couple hours and I did not like it at all. There is no interesting factor that kept me hooked on to playing further and it was B-O-R-I-N-G! And when I decided to quit, I was searching for the exit option for about 3 minutes. 

Then, I headed to Steam store page to see the current status of reviews (after the recent patches and all that) and bahahahahahaha - look what I found:

*i.imgur.com/ua8NWuA.jpg

Lol, I have never seen this note from Steam for any game till now. Looks like a lot of refund requests are coming outside of the Steam's refund window (2 hours gameplay or 15 days from purchase).


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't why people actually bought it. There are like 7.5 lakh owners according to Steamspy way too high for a niche game genre. Maybe they just wanted to brag about "hey i reached the centre of the galaxy first" or thought it was a multiplayer game so should buy it day one before the player-base expires.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 3, 2016)

^^ The trailers were ridiculously good. Prerelease hype by press coupled with various interview of devs looked like the game had epic promise
But the Steam launch and everything was put into perspective. Press did a 180 on their view. Rightfully so. This should serve as a reminder to people not to pre-order games.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 3, 2016)

I had seen a few trailers but never followed the game cause I knew those were scripted game-play sequences and he was saying everything is procedural. If everything is going to be procedural then when you showcase game-play in person all the good stuff won't happen in a few minutes time. Clearly it was scripted hand made sequences people should have understood that.


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 3, 2016)

007 said:


> I just tried the ahem version now before I throw in my money when it goes 95% off  on Steam sales (yeah that's how much I feel it is worth), played for a couple hours and I did not like it at all. There is no interesting factor that kept me hooked on to playing further and it was B-O-R-I-N-G! And when I decided to quit, I was searching for the exit option for about 3 minutes.
> 
> Then, I headed to Steam store page to see the current status of reviews (after the recent patches and all that) and bahahahahahaha - look what I found:
> 
> ...



So sad to see so many false promises made by the devs plus the game turned out to be super crap.

Courtesy of steam, people cannot be duped anymore because of the refund policy. Long live steam


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2016)

so this a No Man's Game


----------



## 007 (Sep 4, 2016)

No Mario's Sky is a better game.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2016)

007 said:


> I just tried the ahem version now before I throw in my money when it goes 95% off  on Steam sales (yeah that's how much I feel it is worth), played for a couple hours and I did not like it at all. There is no interesting factor that kept me hooked on to playing further and it was B-O-R-I-N-G! And when I decided to quit, I was searching for the exit option for about 3 minutes.
> 
> Then, I headed to Steam store page to see the current status of reviews (after the recent patches and all that) and bahahahahahaha - look what I found:
> 
> ...



so happy.

false promises fired back. 

the studio gone bankrupt?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 4, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> so happy.
> 
> false promises fired back.
> 
> the studio gone bankrupt?



More like swimming in money. Has 7.5 lakh owners on Steam. Must be higher on PS4. All copies sold at full price 60$.


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 4, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> More like swimming in money. Has 7.5 lakh owners on Steam. Must be higher on PS4. All copies sold at full price 60$.



 what a sad state where people can make false promises and get away with it


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2016)

That's what you get for buying into hype.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 4, 2016)

People wouldn't be so much salty about this if it weren't priced like a AAA game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 5, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> People wouldn't be so much salty about this if it weren't priced like a AAA game.



Of course, this game  is no way worth 60USD. However if it were priced sensibly at 20USD or 25USD people probably would've liked it. Features of the game that were advertised weren't present and the game was recitative. A different price point would've done wonders.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Of course, this game  is no way worth 60USD. However if it were priced sensibly at 20USD or 25USD people probably would've liked it. Features of the game that were advertised weren't present and the game was recitative. *A different price point would've done wonders*.


u mean selling at 10$ ?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 5, 2016)

Undertale got a lot of praise because it was sold at 10$


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 9, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> More like swimming in money. Has 7.5 lakh owners on Steam. Must be higher on PS4. All copies sold at full price 60$.



what about the steam refunds?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 10, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> what about the steam refunds?



People probably crossed the 2 hr playtime and 2 weeks after purchase limit. Hence the notice message on steam.
Just a moment..


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2016)

Good thing I never got exited for this. The Visual design kinda put me off even without watching a single gameplay video. I agree that I was wrong about visuals (Still haven't watched any videos of this game) but atleast I was disspointed when it failed to deliver.

What I am exited about is Star Citizen. nothing more. I love space games, I hope they make SC a good game. Last alpha gameplay was awesome.


----------

